# Oxford C&CC - temporary closure, party ;)



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're currently at Oxford C&CC site, visiting family.

During the winter, the outdated facilities block is being demolished, and a new block being constructed, together with a number of motorhome hardstandings, and a dedicated motorhome service point.

Talking to the wardens, they're going to have a closedown party on the 29th of October. The site closes at 12pm (midday) on the 30th October, and is reopening sometime in February 2010. Anyone else fancy joining in? We're booked in from the 27th October.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oxford*

Hi

I thought Oxford had closed already! Those toilet blocks are long overdue a fettle over.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Russell

Apparently, it's been scheduled and cancelled twice, due to local problems with planning and such. It's definitely going ahead now. And yes, although the wardens do their best, and they're very clean, the block looks very tired.

Gerald


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info Gerald. I thought it had already closed. Can't make the party, but it gives us the chance to get a weekend in before closure.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Are United at home that weekend? :wink: Will have to check the fixture list


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Gerald : I'll put it in my planner - the 2 days we were at the C&CC last week on our way home it rained very heavily and our experience of Oxford was limited to standing in the covered market watching the various stalls start to flood. 

Harry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We had mixed weather there - we just got our awning tent down yesterday before the heavens opened, with hail bouncing off our roof. We also had some lovely sunny weather too.

Mike - Oxford are playing Altrincham at home on Saturday the 31st :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The meet is now up on the Meets and Rallies page:

>> LINK <<

Gerald


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have booked us in GeraldandAnnie. Looking forward to seeing you and your lovely dog there :lol: Hopefully Gypsy will be recovered and able to walk a bit further than of late :roll: 

Chris and Pat


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope they are putting in a MH emptying point - we were there a couple of years ago and the block was sad then but no MH emptying point caused problems for a lot of people! The wardens were trying their best but it was an uphill battle! They were even lending out wheeled wastemaster type units so that MH owners could empty their grey water!

The cycle route from the site into Oxford or up the river or canal is superb - it is certainly a city for bikes as the bike parks show near the main facilities like the railway station!

Hope the brush up works well - it is long overdue and the provision of hardstandings will get round the problems that we (and others) encountered when we were there in a very wet period - the pitches often have small lips up onto the roadways - many people were spinning and digging in on those sudden rises!

Dave


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> We're currently at Oxford C&CC site, visiting family.
> 
> Gerald


Not far from this site is http://www.fishesoxford.co.uk/

Nice pub, nice food and large garden. Car Park too small for a motorhome but just a short bike ride from the Oxford C&CC site.

Type "the fishes oxford" in google and you will see its not that far up the road.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Going to miss the party Gerald, but we are there weekend of 9th to 11th October.
Gerry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've just heard that the Oxford C&CC site is now not closing for major works, and is only closed for a week for essential maintenance :roll: I doubt whether the 'closing party' is going ahead 

As a result, we've removed the 'official meet', and instead we're booked from the 25th October - 28th October. Would love to see anyone who's around. Patp - you have a PM :wink:

Gerald


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When I booked I forgot that you get the age concession after 55 and only asked for one  Do you think that they will let me have it when I arrive and pay the balance?


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

When I spoke to the warden during our passing visit in August it would appear that this is the umpteenth time the refurbishment work has been postponed. 

Given the 'tired' state of the sites facilities it would suggest more than a week would be needed to restore it to a standard meriting their daily charge.

Could the site be being considered for sale for e.g property development hence the continuing vacillation over its future ???


----------

